#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Церинг - Врач тибетской медицины

## artemv

Всем, кто нуждается в специалисте по тибетской медицине, очень рекомендую врача Церинга. Сам он из Непала, но живет в России (в Питере) и раз в месяц приезжает на неделю в Москву. Народ идет к нему толпами, поэтому лучше записывайтесь заранее. Its' worth it!

Тел.: Питер 393-4561 Москва – 208-5491

----------


## Lala

А сколько стоит прием у него?

----------


## Galina

Доктор на этой неделе ведет прием в центре. Пойдете на выставку, там и узнаете у его переводчицы. Её зовут Лиза.

----------


## artemv

Консультация - 400-600 р.
Курс лекарств на месяц - 800 р.

В Питере - дешевле. Но за билет придется заплатить.

----------


## Гульнара

Доктор можете ли вы помочь моему сыну у него шизофрения

----------


## Lala

Гульнара, если у Вас есть возможность приехать в Москву, то можете заранее записаться по телефону в Москве: (095) 237-65-79. Может быть Вам и скажут лечит ли доктор такие заболевания.
Это телефон Центра ламы Цонкапы, где принимает доктор Церинг.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Лучше сразу у секретаря доктора тогда уж спросить (телефон выше), в ЦЛЦ откуда знают.

----------


## Lana

> Всем, кто нуждается в специалисте по тибетской медицине, очень рекомендую врача Церинга. Сам он из Непала, но живет в России (в Питере) и раз в месяц приезжает на неделю в Москву. Народ идет к нему толпами, поэтому лучше записывайтесь заранее. Its' worth it!
> 
> Тел.: Питер 393-4561 Москва – 208-5491


Вы у него лечились и это оказалось действенным? Или вы просто рекламируете?

----------


## AndreiCH

> Вы у него лечились и это оказалось действенным? Или вы просто рекламируете?


Я 12 лет лечусь только у Буддийских докторов (кроме зубов). Сейчас у Доктора Церинг. Конечно нужна вера и решимость чтобы перейти на эту медицину. Хотя Доктор Церинг и не требует чтобы вы отказались от официальной медецины, но упешность лечения значительно выше если вы принимаете тибетского доктора как основного и по всем вопросам консультируетесь с ним. Сейчас я принимаю Доктора Церинга как Будду Врачевателя, если даже завтра ко мне придет смертельная болезнь, я приму смерть спокойно, зная что Доктор Церинг сделал все возможное и не обращусь к официальной медицине без его рекомендации.
От Доктора Церинга я не жду Сансарических чудес, я просто знаю что я в надежных руках. Хотя чесно говоря чудеса есть, но это не самое главное. Самое главное чтобы я умер в сознании и покое, вот для этого я лечусь у Доктора Церинга.

----------


## Neroli

> Самое главное чтобы я умер в сознании и покое, вот для этого я лечусь у Доктора Церинга.


  :Confused:

----------


## AndreiCH

> 


Не бойтесь своей смерти.  :Smilie:  Просто готовьтесь к ней всю жизнь.

----------


## Neroli

> Не бойтесь своей смерти.


Да уж...
Так и хочется пословицу русскую переиначить по типу:
Смерти боятся - по тибетским врачам не ходить!

В вами не соскучишься.  :Smilie: 

ps: ааа нечестно. это вы уже потом добавили: "Просто готовьтесь к ней всю жизнь." ...опять засада.

----------


## Lala

Я лечила своих детей у доктора Церинга. У одного из детей гепатит С. Так вот после 3 месяцев приема тибетских пилюль, анализ крови показал, что из 20 показателей все в норме, кроме одного, да и тот снизиля на порядок и приблизился к норме. Да и сейчас сын чувствует себя хорошо, ничего не болит.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Да уж...
> Так и хочется пословицу русскую переиначить по типу:
> Смерти боятся - по тибетским врачам не ходить!
> 
> В вами не соскучишься. 
> 
> ps: ааа нечестно. это вы уже потом добавили: "Просто готовьтесь к ней всю жизнь." ...опять засада.


У меня даже в мыслях не было ловить вас. Извините так получилось.  :Smilie:  

А на счет смерти... После определенной стадии реализации в практике Прибежища появляется некое воодушевление связанное с тем что "подсознательный груз" смерти исчезает и смерть воспринимается как перелет в дальнюю страну безвозвратно. Я даже примерно знаю куда.

Ну и самое главное не нервничать "на посадке", не пытаться удрать из "аэропорта". Удрать можно, но потом все равно найдут и загонят "пинками". Вот доктор Церинг и скажет мне когда уже будет пора готовиться к "отлету".  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> У меня даже в мыслях не было ловить вас. Извините так получилось.


Да Будда с вами Андрей. Нету ничего всерьез по дороге то в "аэропорт".  :Smilie: 


А есть какие нибудь болезни которые тибетская медицина не лечит по тем или иным причинам? (Интерес не праздный, чесслово)  :Smilie:

----------


## Lana

to Lala и to Andreich:
Спасибо за то, что поделились своим опытом.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Да Будда с вами Андрей. Нету ничего всерьез по дороге то в "аэропорт". 
> 
> 
> А есть какие нибудь болезни которые тибетская медицина не лечит по тем или иным причинам? (Интерес не праздный, чесслово)


Это скорее не болезни, а складывающиеся условия, их целый список, ну это когда вас вызывают в аэропорт уже пятый раз  :Smilie: , это например когда когда развиваются две противоположные по технике лечения болезни - лечишь одну, а развивается другая. Я знаю что вылечивают и спид, когда для этого есть кармические причины и условия.

----------


## Jampa

А доктор сейчас в Москве или в Питере?

----------


## Али

а есть ли действительные случаи (среди знакомых, не по слухам) лечения бесплодия при помощи тибетской медицины?

Спасибо.

----------


## AndreiCH

Есть и именно у Церинга, но там произошло какое-то чудо, женщина не могла забеременеть в течении 2 лет после выкидыша, а забеременела сразу после посящения. Но в лечении похоже должен учавствовать и муж.

----------


## Клен

Здравствуйте, а телефон у этого врача в Питере не изменился???

To Али: 
Я знаю одного врача тибетской медицины, он к сожалению сейчас в Иркутске, так вот он вылечил от бесплодия свою дочь, при помощи лекарств и тибетского массажа Ку-Нье. Хотя врачи говорили, что у нее нет надежды.

----------


## Даша

> Всем, кто нуждается в специалисте по тибетской медицине, очень рекомендую врача Церинга. Сам он из Непала, но живет в России (в Питере) и раз в месяц приезжает на неделю в Москву. Народ идет к нему толпами, поэтому лучше записывайтесь заранее. Its' worth it!
> 
> Тел.: Питер 393-4561 Москва – 208-5491



Может быть у меня карма плохая :Smilie:  , но я дозвониться не могу. И нетолько я.
Подскажите, в чем может быть проблема, пожалуйства. Звоню в Петербурге.

----------


## Клен

Аналогично, в Москву тоже звонила - не подходят  :Frown:

----------


## Lana

Телефоны в Москве:
459-42-21 дом, 585-63-37моб. Надежда

Телефон в Питере:
534-50-17 Людмила Дмитриевна

----------


## Даша

Спасибо, дорогой друг.

----------


## Anna

Тибетская Медицина 

Теперь, в нашем центре, появилась уникальная возможность попасть на прием к доктору тибетской медицины,  директору Института Восточных Медицинских Традиций г. Владивосток, кандидату биологических наук Терновенко Владимиру Алексеевичу.
Что такое тибетская медицина и чем она отличается от официальной ?
Прежде всего Тибетская медицина рассматривает человека как единство внутреннего и внешнего, то есть как гармонию  психического и физического состояний.

Коротко для описания ситуации со здоровьем можно выделить три уровня.

ХОРОШЕЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ - уравновешенное, гармоничное состояние тела и психики

ПРОМЕЖУТОЧНОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ-  движение энергий искажено, проявляются повышенная утомляемость, недомогания, раздражительность, сложности с сосредоточением, концентрацией  и тд.

БОЛЕЗНЬ - различные патологические проявления, затрагивающие органы и системы организма.

На каждой из этих стадий можно обращаться к Тибетской медицине.
При хорошем состоянии здоровья возможно увеличить количество жизненных сил усилить чувственность и потенцию, продлить молодость. 
Для человека находящегося в промежуточном состоянии, кроме препаратов Тибетской медицины, будут важны рекомендации по изменению образа жизни и питания, установления причины расстройства.
На стадии Болезни важны правильная постановка диагноза, определение стратегии и тактики лечения, назначение препаратов и процедур.
Далее доктор Тибетской медицины ставит человеку его собственный, индивидуальный диагноз и препараты для лечения также назначаются индивидуально.
http://www.yogamoscow.ru/VladimirTernovenko.html

----------

